# Heki spares



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

Anybody out there know where it is possible to get new struts for a Heki rooflight?
Also plastic "rods" that fit across front of shelves in fridges to stop everything tumbling out when opening fridge door after driving? I have seen these in a van at Lincoln show. They are a bit like a child proof gate that one would out at the bottom/top of stairs to prevent little kids from climbing or falling down stairs.
Thanks in advance for any help.

Ken


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

For Heki spares, try:

Manager, Spare Parts Department
Dometic Ltd
99 Oakley Road
LU4 9GE Luton
Beds

01325 30 24 29 
http://www.dometic.com/templates/ProductCategory.aspx?id=2342
http://www.dometic.com/templates/ContactSearch.aspx?id=2107
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tansy

We bought some of the things that fit on the front of cupboards from CAK Tanks catalogue. To be honest they are not very successful. Anything that has any mass behind it easily dislodges the pole and because the sides of the cupboards against which you screw the pole are wood and therefore rather slippery, they do tend to untighten themsleves and fall out. We have tried a bit of non-slip mat on the ends but it did not make a lot of difference. We do not have very big lockers but even the biggest size is not very satisfactory. We took them out altogether in the end as they were a pain.

Hope you have better luck !

Grizzly


----------



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

*Hekki spares*

Thanks guys for your help. I'll try phoning tomorrow.


----------



## 122882 (Apr 27, 2009)

*HEKI GAS STRUTS - How to rep[lace them*


[align=left:003379e01a]hI[/align:003379e01a]

Hi two sites for ordering gas struts EastCoast Leisure and Leisure Shop Direct - NOTE I ordered from the second then found them £10 cheaper at east coast leisure!

Problem now is I can't see how to get the old one out.

Anybody out there can help - please Gary


----------

